# Really Hard Stool?????



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

How's it going, I switched my 7 month old pup over to raw 2 days ago. We fasted her the day before and are feeding a chicken medley recipe. It's 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ. She has responded pretty well but it slightly lethargic which from my understanding seems to be somewhat normal during a detox. 
What I'm concerned about is her stool the following day after making the switch was borderline hard. Today went she went in was hard to the point where she almost seemed to be struggling somewhat. Also, she's only pooping about once a day And being fed twice a day. Does this seem to be normal? Should I be concerned? Any suggestions?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If she is struggling to poop and the stool appears hard and dry along with straining, she's getting too much bone. 10% bone if correct should not be causing this.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok, is there something I can mix into her food to help her go?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Firstly I would want to adjust her food so this doesn't continue. You can feed her some canned pumpkin, raw plain pumpkin, not the pie filling.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lethargy for a 7 month old is concerning, not sure why you fasted her before the diet change. If you have access to raw green tripe, I'd be adding that into the daily portions, it has digestive enzymes and probiotics naturally.
Pooping once a day(and very small amount) is normal for raw fed dogs, they utilize all the nutrition so very little waste is passed.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Tripe....yes!!
If I recall correctly, I asked the same question about the fasting. I believe the raw supplier instructed the OP to fast the dog.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

I knew about the pumpkin. I was going to get some today I don't have access to tripe but I do have a small bag of freeze dried buffalo tripe that I crumbled up and put in her food today. I give her a daily probiotic that I mix in with her food as it is. 
I'm going to get some pumpkin but how much should I mix into the food?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is normal to some extent. Pooping less, smaller, harder poops is normal. You can just add raw chicken or ground beef to your pup's prepared food - I suspect there is more than 10% bone in her pre-made mix. 
The lethargy I would worry about. How much are you feeding? What is in her food? (chicken medley - how much chicken, how much everything else?)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends how hard the stool actually is.
People who feed kibble are used to softer poops kind of just sliding out of the dog. When dogs eat what they are supposed to eat, the stool is harder, and they need to push a little more and this also serves to evacuate the anal glands. Hans tends to stomp with his back feet when he goes.

If the dog is crying and can't go, then the stool definitely is too hard, easily fixed by adding a little more meat.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Castelemaid I'm feeding 1LB a day casual we just switched her but I'm going to increase it to increase it Tuesday to 1.5LB for 2-3 days then eventually to 2 LB total a day. 
She's on a Chicken !edelweiss which is 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ including liver kidney and heart. I gave her pumpkin tonight with dinner and a freeze dried bison tripe treat cause u don't have any tripe right now. 
The stool was almost crumbly today.
I light have used lethargy loosely, she sleeps more than she used to be is still playful. I do give her a good amount of treats also so I can supplement her food so it's not just straight chicken. I give her freeze dried lamb lung, venison jerky and sometimes a chicken liver treat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If it's crumbly, add more muscle meat.

You don't need to fast or give less food, just feed the dog. She should be getting a pound and a half a day.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

7 month old growing pup on 1lb a day of raw? Unless she is a 35lb runt, that is not enough. Start with 1lb TWICE a day (so 2 lbs a day), and go from there. If she seems to gain weight on that much, cut back a bit. if she seems ribby and lacks energy, give her more. 

Every dog is different on what they need, but 1lb a day does not sound nearly enough for a GSD.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, we were transitioning her that's why we started off on a low amount of food and gradually increase it


----------

